# The Picture of Dorian Gray (1945)



## Dave (Jul 18, 2002)

This film is based on the only Novel by the playwright Oscar Wilde.

A Victorian gentleman, handsome, young, but morally corrupt, keeps in the attic a picture of himself, which shows his real age and depravity while he stays eternally young. As the years pass, he does not age, but evidence of his sins are apparent in his portrait, which grows uglier with each transgression.

Dorien Gray begins a a life of increasing debauchery after being influenced by the amoral Lord Henry Wotton. He jilts his fiancee, leading to her suicide. Gray realising that the outward signs of his lifestyle are apparent only in the portrait, hides it in his childhood playroom, and soon it becomes almost hideous to behold. But Gray still has one pure love - Gladys, daughter of the original painter. Soon his mysterious behaviour and ageless appearance begin to attract suspicion from others. 

It's a kind of cross between 'Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde' and those 'make a pact with the Devil' ideas in many recent films. The film itself is dated, but Wilde really knows his human nature, so the idea will never date, and it's the idea that I find fascinating.

We all would like to stay young, and we all must pay later for the excesses of our youth.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 18, 2002)

This film used to give me nightmares!  Every time I go into an attic I always think about drawing back a dust sheet and finding that gruesome picture.  I have not seen this film for a very long time (mostly because I am scared :errrr: ), but I will try to catch it again if I can.


----------



## Krystal (Jul 25, 2002)

Great picture! Wow! I see this movie a long time ago.  Remember that I totally enjoy it. 

Krystal


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 1, 2016)

Ive seen this one and it a great rendition of Wilde's book.Robert Donat shoe played the beloved School master Mr Chipping in Good by Mr Chip , Is equally wonderful as seeming ageless and malevolent Dorian Gray.    And the portrait and the changes it go though and it final form looks like something out H P Lovecraft.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 1, 2016)

Tabitha said:


> This film used to give me nightmares!  Every time I go into an attic I always think about drawing back a dust sheet and finding that gruesome picture.  I have not seen this film for a very long time (mostly because I am scared :errrr: ), but I will try to catch it again if I can.




The picture in the attic, showing the  the utter corruption of Dorians soul is, even by todays' standards pretty chilling stuff.


----------

